# My 12700H won’t boost its wattage/clock speed under load



## Hurricanevx (Aug 31, 2022)

So I have a MSI ge76 12700h.while running Cinebench r23,the cpu is suppose to boost to 4ghz all core and 100w+.However,my cpu is stuck at 45w~ 3.2ghz for some reason and refuses to boost.Of course,I am plugged in and using highest performance mode.PL1/2 are set to 200 stock and I am not throttling.Any idea why?This happened on my Alienware x17 r2 also.(Multicore runs)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 31, 2022)

Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Intel says that the 12700H has a Processor Base Power rating of 45W and the Minimum Assured Power is only 35W. Some laptop manufacturers might lock these CPUs down to these absurdly low levels during any long term test. Sometimes there is nothing you can do about this. 



Hurricanevx said:


> cpu is suppose to boost to 4ghz all core


Intel does not guarantee that performance level at all. 



Hurricanevx said:


> I am not throttling


You might not be thermal throttling but if your processor is being limited to 45W, that is called power limit throttling. This is quite common in laptops.  

Best to post a picture of the ThrottleStop TPL window so I can see your settings. Make sure the MMIO Lock box is checked and that the Disable Controls box is not checked.

Check the Log File box on the main screen so I can see how your computer is running. Do a Cinebench run or two or go play a game. Upload at least 10 minutes of data so I can have a look. The default log file location is in your ThrottleStop / Logs directory.


----------



## Hurricanevx (Aug 31, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Product Specifications
> 
> 
> quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.
> ...


I understand,but other 12700h laptops,even my own laptop same config,other users are getting Higher wattages and clock speeds thus higher scores.This is only a Cinebench issue.Timespy is fine.I will send you my log file with a Cinebench r20 run soon!



unclewebb said:


> Product Specifications
> 
> 
> quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.
> ...


heres my log file,looks like there is a short burst of 110w+ which is what im suppose to be doing constantly.other users of the same laptop are doing 4ghz 110w+ with a score of around 18000



unclewebb said:


> Product Specifications
> 
> 
> quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.
> ...


Here is my TPL window!


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 1, 2022)

Post screenshots of the FIVR and TPL windows while your CPU is throttling like this.

There is definitely something wrong. I have seen a similar throttling problem on a 12th Gen desktop computer. Are you using the latest BIOS version?

Maybe your screenshots will give me an idea.


----------



## Hurricanevx (Sep 1, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Post screenshots of the FIVR and TPL windows while your CPU is throttling like this.
> 
> There is definitely something wrong. I have seen a similar throttling problem on a 12th Gen desktop computer. Are you using the latest BIOS version?
> 
> Maybe your screenshots will give me an idea.


Ok will do,give me a few minutes  there is definitely something wrong which is why I’m asking you for help haha,I should be doing 3x the wattage.I’m also on latest bios yes.This is a new laptop.everything was updated yesterday


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 1, 2022)

Hurricanevx said:


> everything was updated yesterday


Did you have this problem before the recent updates?

The desktop board with a similar issue had some obscure power setting in the BIOS that caused this throttling problem.


----------



## Hurricanevx (Sep 1, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you have this problem before the recent updates?
> 
> The desktop board with a similar issue had some obscure power setting in the BIOS that caused this throttling problem.


Well I got this laptop only yesterday so I can’t say,however my old Alienware x17 r2 12700h also acted the same way after a week.in the beginning it was fine.here are some bios values for you.If you want to see more let me know.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 1, 2022)

I would try increasing the TDC and VR Current limits. There might be something like that holding your CPU back when under full load. I have zero hands on experience with 12th Gen laptops so you might have to find someone else to compare your BIOS settings with.


----------



## Hurricanevx (Sep 1, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I would try increasing the TDC and VR Current limits. There might be something like that holding your CPU back when under full load. I have zero hands on experience with 12th Gen laptops so you might have to find someone else to compare your BIOS settings with.


So increase ICCMAX?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 1, 2022)

Hurricanevx said:


> increase ICCMAX?


IccMax should be at the max, 255.75 for the core and the cache. I do not think IccMax is the problem though. Try increasing everything and anything you can find in the BIOS that looks power related.


----------

